# Giving away your Age...(if you remember these)



## FireFly (9/4/15)

This should put you at around 40 to 45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (9/4/15)

Not at all,30's should know it too.
Loved that,had a buddy with castle grayskull.still have a few toys in a box at my parents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/4/15)

FireFly said:


> This should put you at around 40 to 45




I can't remember any of those, so I must be younger than 40.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/4/15)

I can remember most and I'm still far from 40

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/15)

I am not even close to that age group and I remember all of that


----------



## LandyMan (10/4/15)

I remember all of them ... good times!


----------



## FireFly (10/4/15)

LandyMan said:


> I remember all of them ... good times!



90 or 110?


----------



## LandyMan (10/4/15)

FireFly said:


> 90 or 110?


90 P/U

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

I'm early 30's & I remember most of that. Even friggin Murder She Wrote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

Who can remember the series "How Green was my Valley" (I guess less than 2% on this forum)?


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

That is probably pre - world war 2 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> That is probably pre - world war 2 lol



TV's in SA did not exist pre WW2 you grapgat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

johan said:


> TV's in SA did not exist pre WW2 you grapgat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (10/4/15)

johan said:


> "How Green was my Valley"


Nope....


----------



## kimbo (11/4/15)

@Silver i see Thumper is there as well


----------



## Rudi (12/4/15)

that song always makes me feel sad.. remember all of it


----------

